# Failed CORI



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

So i have done this for over a year and a half with no issues to uber. DPU is saying my simple A&B i had 6 years ago is "public hazzard" yet ive been doing this for a year and a half plus im a trucker too. 

Im planning a lawsuit as its not right to hire someone then say no our new CORIs say you cant work with us anymore. Was always good and kept 85% acceptance with little issues.

Discrimination lawsuit will be heading their way


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

good luck, uber is more corrupt than the NJ politics.


----------

